# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Kit phát triển ARM® Cortex®-M7 có 4.3-inch 480x272 color LCD-TFT with touch screen

## nhibk

Kit stm32f7 discovery đã xuất hiện với nhiều tính năng mới phù hợp với ứng dụng HMI : multimedia, audio and video player audio recorder, home intruder alarm.


http://www.proe.vn/stm32f746g-discov...-602_4-81.html
STM32F746NGH6 microcontroller featuring 1 Mbytes of Flash memory and 340 Kbytes of RAM, in BGA216 package
On-board ST-LINK/V2-1 supporting USB re-enumeration capability
USB functions: virtual COM port, mass storage, debug port
4.3-inch 480x272 color LCD-TFT with capacitive touch screen
Camera connector
SAI audio codec
Audio line in and line out jack
Stereo speaker outputs
Two ST MEMS microphones
SPDIF RCA input connector
Two pushbuttons (user and reset)
128-Mbit Quad-SPI Flash memory
128-Mbit SDRAM (64 Mbits accessible)
Connector for microSD card
RF-EEPROM daughterboard connector
USB OTG HS with Micro-AB connectors
USB OTG FS with Micro-AB connectors
Ethernet connector compliant with IEEE-802.3-2002
Five power supply options:
ST LINK/V2-1
USB FS connector
USB HS connector
VIN from Arduino connector
External 5 V from connector
Power supply output for external applications: 3.3 V or 5 V
Arduino Uno V3 connectors
Comprehensive free software including a variety of examples, part of STM32Cube package

----------


## hangle22

Tặng em một cái dùng thử cho ý kiến. Ok thì anh em mới dám mua về chơi chứ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nhibk

Kit này khá đắt. Có cài sẵn hệ điều hành và app dành cho Home Automation. Màn hình touch rất hấp dẫn.

Cập nhật giá mới cho kit này

http://www.proe.vn/stm32f746g-discov...-602_4-81.html

----------

